# LeMond Alpe D' Huez



## Brie Dog (Jun 3, 2004)

I recently bought a 2000 Alpe triple, have put a few hundred miles on it in the past few months. I am interested in other Alpe riders opinions/reflections/views on their bikes.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sir Psychlo (May 29, 2004)

*Thumbs Up*

I own a 2003 Alpe D'Huez triple. This is my first road bike, and I've only had it
for about a month. So far, I'm very happy with this bike. After test riding several
bikes, I quickly focused on Lemonds for their ride quality. I tried the 2004 aluminum
Lemonds too, but got a reasonable deal on the 2003 Reynolds 853 select Alpe and
decided to go with it. I reasoned that since the frame seems pretty good, I could just
upgrade the components from 105 to Ultegra after a while (I may also end up replacing
the wheels). Whether well-founded or not, I also had a concern about the aluminum 
models not being sufficiently comfortable for longer rides. The steel frame is undoubtedly 
heavier, which hasn't been a problem yet; however, we'll see how I feel once I actually try 
climbing real hills. Overall, I'm very happy with my Alpe D'Huez!

Brie Dog: You didn't tell us what you think about your bike...


----------



## Brie Dog (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi Sir Psycho,

My Alpe is also my first road bike. I did a 114 ride down to Seattle the first week I had it. I also was skeptical about aluminum stiffness on a long ride. Not to worry, I had an enjoyable ride over smooth, not so smooth and down right rutted roads. Dry and rainy too. I really am happy with my bike. It came with standard Rolf Vector wheels and Specialized Turbo tires. i do want to try a better tire if you (or anyone) has a suggestion on tires. LeMond's quality is apparent in this level of bike, paint is nice but stickers are a bit cheesey. I put a Terry TFI saddle on (get one, you'll thank me) and will need to shorten the stem from 120mm to 100mm. I like the feel, agility and balance of the bike. Well worth what I paid. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*2004 Alpe D'Huez*

When I bought this bike I told the girl that I was dating it was nice knowing her cause this bike was so sweet and that I was going to spend a lot of time with it. I am a big, strong rider, 6'1" and 215lbs and this thing is stiff...no flex at all when I stomp on the cranks. It can take some serious torque. I haven't ridden a road bike in 20 years because I am a mountain biker and the difference was amazing. I am now am riding 100+miles on it and its fun...and a lot cooler with the 20mph breeze it creates. The seat that came with the bike was horrible...very serious perenium pain for days after the first ride. LBS swapped out for a cheap soft trek saddle that still affects me on 20+ mile rides but I just ordered a fizik aliante *fingers crossed*. Also am going to swap the bars out for carbon, hopefully one designed to route the cables out of the way. I would like suggestions for one if you got them.


----------



## banjoboy (May 20, 2003)

I've had my 03 model for about a month now and have ridden it 300 miles. I changed the bars to ritchie bio-max flats and the seat to a WTB Lazer. It is very comfortable. Love the steel frame and the ride. I'm a big rider at 5'10 195 and this bike suits me great.


----------

